# Moonbeam McSwine Low and FAST



## SloDown (Jul 19, 2009)

Taken yesterday at the Willow Run Airshow in Belleville, Michigan. He was moving fast, but not as fast as Bob Hoover used to go in his yellow P51!

















More can be seen at: SmugMug Photo Sharing. You look better here.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

I love those shots like the last one - gives a good effect of the speed!!


----------



## Butters (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice shots! Blue and natural metal finish Mustangs are just about the prettiest things in the air8)

JL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2009)

Great shots Slodown!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW beautiful shots mate!


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of camera are you using for these superb shots?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are some nice shots!


----------



## SloDown (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue Yonder...

I used a Nikon D300 and 70 - 200 f 2.8 lens with 1.4TC. Just the sort of continuous quick focus combination you need for aircraft.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 21, 2009)

SloDown said:


> Blue Yonder...
> 
> I used a Nikon D300 and 70 - 200 f 2.8 lens with 1.4TC. Just the sort of continuous quick focus combination you need for aircraft.



I'm envious. The Mustang is nice, too!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice shots Slodown


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome shots- I like the third the best too, it has the best effect.


----------

